# small black bumps on angelfish



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

It seems like there is always something going on with my fish. Never a dull day! Anyway, the latest issue is my angelfish. 

1. Size of tank? 55 gallon

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0 ppm
b. Nitrite? 0 ppm
c. Nitrate? 10 ppm (it's water change week)
d. pH, KH and GH? didn't test
e. Test kit? API master liquid test kit

3. Temperature? 78

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? less than 6 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
1 half black angelfish 4". he or she has been alone for a few months now, no pond snails

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Only fish in the tank

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? 5 real plants plus duckweed, some fake plants too
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? fish ornaments, fish too large to fit into any

9. a. Filtration? Fluval 306 canister
b. Heater? 2 Eheim Jager 150 Watts

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 1 T8 Floraglo bulb irregular timing (I'm working on the timer)
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? a few hours daily

11. a. Water change schedule? biweekly
b. Volume of water changed? 25-30%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? well water
d. Water conditioner used? none (no chlorine or heavy metals)
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? biweekly

12. Foods? NLS pellets, asst. frozen, Ocean Nutrition Formula One flakes
How often are they fed? 1x daily with 1 day of fasting a week

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? 3 small raised black lumps on right side of fish. color seems faded. 
b. Appearance of poop? Normal
c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No

I looked through the disease sticky and the closest thing to the issue seems to be Black Spot disease but I do not have any snails in my tank (and never had). Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TangibleTetra (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey there. How long have they been there, and has your Angel been acting any different? I have a similar issue with one of my guppy fry... black dots have appeared on him/her. Im not exactly sure what it is but i could do some research and try and help you.


----------



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, thanks for offer ring to help! I fist noticed the that a few of the bumps were raised the day I made the post but his or her color had been lighter for maybe a week (I was thinking color change as he or she got older and larger). Apart from that and a small round hole in the dorsal fin, the angel is acting normally (still eating well, poop normal, etc.) The only thing I've been able to find is possible cancer. Do you know if it is likely for a juvenile fish to have cancer?


----------



## TangibleTetra (Jun 22, 2014)

I am not sure  I think its possible though, could happen to any age. I didnt even know fish could get cancer  If they can, it probably affects all ages yes.


----------



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

So now I'm starting to wonder about internal parasites and will be treating with PraziPro after a water change tomorrow. The original black bump is now flat but there appear to be black worm-like things under the skin by the angel's mouth. I just hope this works! Thanks for sympathizing!!


----------



## TangibleTetra (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah no problem! Hope your angel makes it


----------

